# Looking For Hope



## stlthyroid (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a FNA aspiration last week, and will hopefully get the results tomorrow. The strange thing is that what I am most afraid of, is having them tell me despite the fact that I have Multinodular Goiters all over my Thyroid, with a 3.9cm main goiter on my ismis, that they are going to say my thyroid is fine, and all of these other symptoms are psychological. I read it on this board somewhere else, but I can't tell you how important "validation" would feel to me. I'm not trying to blame every single symptom I have on the thyroid, but I just know deep down it is playing a large role in many of the symptoms I have.

After reading three thyroid books this weekend, I am begining to cloud my mine with whether I am Hypo or Hyper, all I know, is that I KNOW my thyroid isn't working correctly.

Say some prayers for me tonight, I am need of definite answers, and a pathway to feeling better. I don't care if that means surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stlthyroid said:


> I had a FNA aspiration last week, and will hopefully get the results tomorrow. The strange thing is that what I am most afraid of, is having them tell me despite the fact that I have Multinodular Goiters all over my Thyroid, with a 3.9cm main goiter on my ismis, that they are going to say my thyroid is fine, and all of these other symptoms are psychological. I read it on this board somewhere else, but I can't tell you how important "validation" would feel to me. I'm not trying to blame every single symptom I have on the thyroid, but I just know deep down it is playing a large role in many of the symptoms I have.
> 
> After reading three thyroid books this weekend, I am begining to cloud my mine with whether I am Hypo or Hyper, all I know, is that I KNOW my thyroid isn't working correctly.
> 
> Say some prayers for me tonight, I am need of definite answers, and a pathway to feeling better. I don't care if that means surgery.


You can count on me for prayers!!

Let's use some logic here. You would not have a multi-nodular goiter if you did not have thyroid disease.

Healthy thyroids don't do that nor do they look like that. Bottom line! If your thyroid was fine, there would be no purpose in doing FNA.

Let's see what they have to say and we will help you take it from there; okay? Meanwhile, sending thoughts "and" prayers for you!










Have you had any antibodies' tests?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Prayers and a :hugs: for you!!!


----------



## stlthyroid (Feb 6, 2011)

Spoke to the Nurse, but not the doctor, who told me the pathology report showed that the Multinodular goiter was benign growths. She said that the doctor would call back tonight to discuss a course of action moving forward. Anybody know what the typical course of action is with fast growing benign multinodular goiter?

I'm happy that its not cancer, but I don't know what to expect from here


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stlthyroid said:


> Spoke to the Nurse, but not the doctor, who told me the pathology report showed that the Multinodular goiter was benign growths. She said that the doctor would call back tonight to discuss a course of action moving forward. Anybody know what the typical course of action is with fast growing benign multinodular goiter?
> 
> I'm happy that its not cancer, but I don't know what to expect from here


I will feel a lot better when you talk to the doctor about the results and I think in the back of your mind you agree.

Here is hoping the nurse knew what she was talking about though. Seriously; that would be the best news!

Hope you can get a read out of the path report. The pathologist usually recommends the next step to take.

You may find this to be informative.

http://www.utmb.edu/otoref/grnds/Thyroid-benign-2003-0514/Thyroid-benign-2003-0514.htm


----------



## stlthyroid (Feb 6, 2011)

I spoke with the surgeon last night, and here's what he said. I have a diffuse, and multinodular goiter. He had me do more bloodwork today for Hashimoto's Thyroiditis.

My options are as follows(from a surgical standpoint)

1) have another utrasound in 3 months to check the growth, if its grown, make an appointment to take it out.

2)Make plans now to take the entire thyroid out in the next month

I asked him if I were his son, what would he have his son do, and he told me that he would have me take it out "sooner than later". He felt like it was growing fast, and that the larger it got, the higher the rate of complication from the surgery.

He also told me that in many cases a non-toxic goiter turns toxic over time.

I plan on getting it taken out, even though he doesn't think my symptoms are entirely related to thyroid


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stlthyroid said:


> I spoke with the surgeon last night, and here's what he said. I have a diffuse, and multinodular goiter. He had me do more bloodwork today for Hashimoto's Thyroiditis.
> 
> My options are as follows(from a surgical standpoint)
> 
> ...


Pathology should have been able to determine Hashimoto's. If certain Hurthle cells are present which are indigenous to Hashimoto's; then you have Hashimoto's. Otherwise not.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

Many claim that if TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) are high, then the patient has Hashimoto's. That is not exactly how this reads in credible sources. High TPO is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's and it is also "suggestive" of cancer and a whole bunch of other things.

Things get twisted around and I am not at all fond of that when it comes to a person's health and well being.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

What Abnormal Results MeanA positive test may be due to:

•Autoimmune hemolytic anemia
•Granulomatous thyroiditis
•Hashimoto's thyroiditis
•Nontoxic nodular goiter
•Rheumatoid arthritis
•Sjogren syndrome
•Systemic lupus erythematosus
•Thyroid cancer
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Please note the wording "may be due to."


----------



## stlthyroid (Feb 6, 2011)

Andros,

I am confused about what to do next. Whether its Hashi's or somthing else, I guess my question would be, wouldn't I still want it removed?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stlthyroid said:


> Andros,
> 
> I am confused about what to do next. Whether its Hashi's or somthing else, I guess my question would be, wouldn't I still want it removed?


Oh, definitely; that is "if" it were me making the decision. Also, pathology can look at every nook and cranny! You would be surprised. I know have been with many many folks and their thyroids over the years and the "final" pathology result once the thyroid is removed.

It "is" good to know as much as you can though because it may affect your treatment plan. Say for example they do find cancer; then you would have to have some RAI and also the TSH would have to be kept suppressed for the rest of your life. (This is just an example of one of several)

And most important of all, your surgeon is the doctor here; I am not. Please listen to your surgeon.


----------

